# Lighter baitcast rod?



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all I need to get my hands on a 2-4 kg baitcast rod, using a 6-10 at the moment but its just too hard to flick lures around skinny water. Anyone have good recommendations? I'd like 2 piece if possible but guess I wouldn't be too fussed. Thanks all.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, and at a reasonable price - something bout $100-$120 odd. Cheers.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Not many around in that size hey. I was looking for something similar a while back and discovered Pflueger makes some in that range. A quick search of motackle reveals http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=1280

Pflueger trion classic graphite 6'6 2-4kg BC for $49

Not a bad price and even with postage your well under budget


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm only just getting into the world of baitcasting (not the done thing for most in Vic) so I'm not really qualified to answer but have been eyeing off a Shimano Bushy Lure Legend. 
They do a 5'10 3-6kg, 2 piece. Nice and light in the tip, and reasonably short. Seems like a brand new line so haven't really seen many reviews, but most shops have them for $99. Feel quite good in the hand, not dead and too stiff like a lot of what I've held lately. I'm assuming the light tip might load up a bit more to help with casting lighter lures in tight water. The two piece is pretty handy, seems like most of the 5'6 rods are one piecers from what I can tell.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm sure you've probably picked one up by now, just thought I'd add to my previous post. Found the Bushy lure legend stick way too short in the butt section, chose a Starlo Classix 5'10 2-5kg. Only $75 for a rod I won't use heaps (don't baitcast often), i'm happy, rod feels really quite nice. Like I said though, I'm not overly qualified to talk anything baitcasting.


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

+1 for the pflugers

also penn point tournament 1-3 kg.. a bit floppy on the bigger spinnerbaits though


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

Diawa, pro caster X. Cheaper than you mentioned but nice rod imo.


----------

